

Apps bar users from Internet, Facebook—and prove surprisingly popular - curthopkins
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/04/apps-bar-users-from-internet-facebookand-prove-surprisingly-popular.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
okamiueru
A bit mean to put an image of a video player. I had to look at the source code
to make sure I wasn't having problems.

